# Let's see your biggest



## David Richards (Feb 12, 2005)

I want to see your biggest T. Apophysis or Blondi next to a bill.  Who has the biggest!!!!!  My Apophysis is on her way but i know there are some way bigger so lets see em.


----------



## jeffh_x (Feb 12, 2005)

it looks as long as the length of the bill..cool..i gotta find a blondi myself..


----------



## ChrisNCT (Feb 12, 2005)

My T. blondi only stands on 100's sorry.


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 12, 2005)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> My T. blondi only stands on 100's sorry.


sounds like my girlfriend...


----------



## Sequin (Feb 12, 2005)

Beautiful....so gorgeous


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 13, 2005)

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> sounds like my girlfriend...


LOL! Just give me a Credit Card!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Here's a male T. blondi I used to own, funny that this thread came up. I happen to have pics....


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 13, 2005)

I just snapped some photos on my female.....I know I am cheap.  Actually, the only bills I had on me were 1s.  ohh well






She got BACK!!!!










Kiss me baby!










Can't touch this, duhhhh duh duh duh....






She got a little angry at my tweezers...some T. blondi vemon, eekkk!


----------



## andy83 (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry for the large pic - - but it is a large tarantula! ;P  ;P  ;P 

Not my T but I got to look after her over the summer. -I have 2 slings on the way.


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 13, 2005)

What is the weight on her? (andy83)


----------



## jeffh_x (Feb 13, 2005)

nice close  ups!


----------



## David Richards (Feb 13, 2005)

*Nice everbody*

Now that's what i'm talking about WOWWWWWWW.  That is scary big, can anyone beat that?  I gotta see it.


----------



## andy83 (Feb 13, 2005)

I couldn't tell you the weight but I'll see her again this summer. I'll be sure to get her on a scale.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 13, 2005)

I would say my male is still the biggest (in leg span) so far.


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 13, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> I would say my male is still the biggest (in leg span) so far.


I have noticed that males are usually the smaller Ts. Are the male T blondis usually bigger than the females? Is it just ur paticular one?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 13, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> I have noticed that males are usually the smaller Ts. Are the male T blondis usually bigger than the females? Is it just ur paticular one?


If smaller as in weight, then yes, they are.  Males usually have a bigger leg span which is why people call them "leggy".


----------



## David Richards (Feb 13, 2005)

*Photo site!*

Great photoalbum set up Dwayne,  Well done. Are they all your T's? Nice.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks David!  I can't even count how many hours I have worked on that thing.  Yes, I have owned at one point in time or still own all the Ts in there.  98% of the spider pictures there, I took.


----------



## David Richards (Feb 13, 2005)

*My hat's off to you*

The album is a work of art,  keep painting!


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 13, 2005)

David Richards said:
			
		

> The album is a work of art,  keep painting!


 :8o  :8o  :8o  :8o  :8o


----------



## David Richards (Feb 13, 2005)

*What?  why the sad faces*

I hope you took that as the complement that it was.  dave


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 13, 2005)

David Richards said:
			
		

> I hope you took that as the complement that it was.  dave


Yea, but it is nothing, really....

( :8o That's the embarassed smiley)


----------



## David Richards (Feb 13, 2005)

Sorry to pour it on so thick, but it is impressive  :clap:


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 14, 2005)

I looked through it aswell. I couldnt help myself. Heard to many good things.  :} It is great! I was looking at the M. robustom pics. I didnt know they were docile enough to handle.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 14, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> I looked through it aswell. I couldnt help myself. Heard to many good things.  :} It is great! I was looking at the M. robustom pics. I didnt know they were docile enough to handle.


Thanks!

Oh yea!  My robustum is a total sweethart.


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 14, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Oh yea!  My robustum is a total sweethart.


 Are they all that way, or is it just urs?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 14, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> Are they all that way, or is it just urs?


Honestly, I don't know.  This is the only one I have met.  She does dance though, the next Usher I tell ya...


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 14, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Honestly, I don't know.  This is the only one I have met.  She does dance though, the next Usher I tell ya...


I want a M. robustom. Southern spider works has 1 inch slings for $60. I wanted to learn more about them before I "plunge" It is hard to find temperment on websites. 
BTW what do u mean "dance"?


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Feb 14, 2005)

BlkCat said:
			
		

> I want a M. robustom. Southern spider works has 1 inch slings for $60. I wanted to learn more about them before I "plunge" It is hard to find temperment on websites.
> BTW what do u mean "dance"?


Hmmm, how do I explain this?  I'll give it my best shot...

One the defensive manuvers of _M. robustum_ is that they have this capability to do a quick turn-around (about 180 dgerees) and try to poke or pierce you with the spines on the back of their 2 IV legs.  The also try to stand as high as they can on all thier legs while raising thier abdomen as high as they can.  Then when that fails, they kinda scurry away in a dancfeul manner.  It's awesome to watch.  

I probably just sold you on buying one...lol


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 14, 2005)

Spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, how do I explain this?  I'll give it my best shot...
> 
> One the defensive manuvers of _M. robustum_ is that they have this capability to do a quick turn-around (about 180 dgerees) and try to poke or pierce you with the spines on the back of their 2 IV legs.  The also try to stand as high as they can on all thier legs while raising thier abdomen as high as they can.  Then when that fails, they kinda scurry away in a dancfeul manner.  It's awesome to watch.
> 
> I probably just sold you on buying one...lol


Indeed u did! I wanna see that. Are they hardy slings? How old was the one u got? I have seen differ pics. Some are orange and others are white. These are color morphs? Or male female differ?


----------

